# BMQ VERY SOON



## Zed (2 Jan 2017)

My BMQ is on 23rd of January and oath taking is january 11th in toronto

It hasnt hit me yet and this offer was offered to me November 20th.
Its been a short time because I was working a full time kitchen job and time flew like it was nothing. Its currently my last week for this kitchen job and 2 days after THIS sunday its going to be my oath taking. 10 days after oath is my bmq. Everything went by so fast and im super excited.


----------



## mariomike (2 Jan 2017)

Zed said:
			
		

> My BMQ is on 23rd of January and oath taking is january 11th in toronto



For reference, perhaps,

BMQ VERY SOON

will be merged with,

BMQ January 23rd  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124652.25.html
2 pages.


----------



## Zed (2 Jan 2017)

Thank you for this referrence!


----------



## mariomike (2 Jan 2017)

Zed said:
			
		

> Thank you for this referrence!



You are welcome. Good luck.  

You have already posted in it a couple of times.  

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124652/post-1466566.html#msg1466566

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124652/post-1466916.html#msg1466916


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Apr 2019)

Zed said:
			
		

> My BMQ is on 23rd of January and oath taking is january 11th in toronto
> 
> It hasnt hit me yet and this offer was offered to me November 20th.
> Its been a short time because I was working a full time kitchen job and time flew like it was nothing. Its currently my last week for this kitchen job and 2 days after THIS sunday its going to be my oath taking. 10 days after oath is my bmq. Everything went by so fast and im super excited.



Good luck, god bless for signing up to serve our country. Good luck to you.

Hats off to you
Abdullah


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2019)

OP: Last Active: January 18, 2017


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Apr 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> OP: Last Active: January 18, 2017


----------

